# Загар с позвонковой грыжей



## Наташа Е. (12 Авг 2007)

Скажите,пожалуйста, можно ли с позвоночной грыжей загарать на солнце и в солярии?


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (12 Авг 2007)

*Загар*

Мне кажется, всё должно* быть в меру и в своё время*. Ведь, если у Вас отёк - какой может быть солярий? Вы  туда просто не дойдёте...Да и не захочется. Да и нельзя.


----------



## Наташа Е. (12 Авг 2007)

*Загар*

Естественно, я спрашиваю про загар, когда человек нормально себя чувствует и хочется жить, а не когда не может ходить. так можно или нельзя?


----------



## Natali Naryshkina (12 Авг 2007)

*Загар*

Мне кажется, что в данном случае, однозначно  посоветовать - просто глупо. Всё очень индивидуально. Вы со своим  доктором советовались?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Авг 2007)

Сколько влезет, простите, сколько загорит!


----------



## Наташа Е. (13 Авг 2007)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сколько влезет, простите, сколько загорит!



Простите, не поняла, что эта фраза значит. Догадываюсь, конечно, но хотелось бы услышать ответ.:cray:


----------



## Helen (13 Авг 2007)

Наличие протрузий и грыж не является противопоказанием к загару и солярию, и при нормальном самочувствии Вы можете загорать. В период обострения вынужденная поза или твердая поверхность, например на лежаке на пляже, могут спровоцировать ухудшение.

При соляриях имеется часто врач, иногда это - физиотерапевт, обычно у него имеется полный перечень заболеваний, являющихся противопоказаниями к загару.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (13 Авг 2007)

в период обострения не стоит, так как может усилиться отек. В период ремиссии - пожалуйста.


----------



## Ell (13 Авг 2007)

Лучше бы женщины перед тем, как идти загорать, посещали гинеколога и маммолога.


----------



## ALEXEJ (13 Авг 2007)

Грыжа - грыже рознь. Нужно учитывать многие аспекты: и самочувствие, и возраст, размер и место грыжи, ее топографию. Чем больше информации, тем легче разобраться в ситуации. иногда начинают с одного, а в завершении опроса оказывается совсем другое. Некоторые в слово "грыжа" вкладывают и небольшие протрузии. Где вы обследовались, какие результаты исследований.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2007)

Наташа Е. написал(а):


> Простите, не поняла, что эта фраза значит. Догадываюсь, конечно, но хотелось бы услышать ответ.:cray:



Да можно вам загорать и загорать сколько захочется, только не  перезагорайте.
Только прислушайтесь к совету Ell:


> Лучше бы женщины перед тем, как идти загорать, посещали гинеколога и маммолога.


и добавлю эндокринолога.


----------



## Helen (14 Авг 2007)

И дерматолога!


----------



## Наташа Е. (14 Авг 2007)

Спасибо большое за ответы-советы!!!


----------



## ALEXEJ (15 Авг 2007)

Всегда готов помочь. Если возникнут новые - обращайтесь.


----------

